# Baldface didn't suck this year...



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your a sorry son of a bitch posting some shit like this. God dammit. Really I'm just jealous and want to go to bald face. I will get up there in one of the next two years.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been having my best season ever in Whistler (4 seasons), however nothing compared to Baldface. Another jealous person


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

All i can say to you is... I HATE YOU! ok not really,just really jealous:grin: great vid though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fawk, I don't have data on my phone to watch ten min of video.
Ahhhh, it's torture I'm gonna have to go somewhere with wi-fi & watch this.


TT

Without seeing it yet, I can say.
Yeah, haha, it's the best fuckin' place in the universe.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing :snowboard3:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

:surprise::crazy7::snowing::whiteflag::dropjaw:

Jezuz, man. You need to put a warning on a video like that. I'm having trouble processing what I just saw. :eyetwitch2: My brain may have short circuited. I think I jizzed a little in my pants. Gaddammit.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Fawk, I don't have data on my phone to watch ten min of video.
> Ahhhh, it's torture I'm gonna have to go somewhere with wi-fi & watch this.
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a shorter version Niles that won't use so much data...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Im at work and cant watch it. Sooooo you dont make ME jealous


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

txb0115 said:


> Here's a shorter version Niles that won't use so much data...


Ah, that should hold me over until I see the big one.

If any y'all didn't already know?


WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
BEST FUCKIN' PLACE IN THE WORLD. 


You have no idea how much fun those cat rides are back up.
After every single person in it, has just done the same thing you just did.

Really, you have no idea.
It's better than the riding.
People are lauging, people are crying, there's even a few weirdos thanking god. 
Others can't speak yet. their mind is still blown.

It is snowboard heaven. 
If I believed in God.
He'd live there & that's where you'd go if you were good.


TT


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Great video. That must have been an awesome trip.
What board did you use?

What's it like staying at Baldface?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

sidewall said:


> Great video. That must have been an awesome trip.
> What board did you use?
> 
> What's it like staying at Baldface?


I ride a Prior Khyber 165.. A lot of set back and taper,with mostly camber and a tiny bit of early rise in the tip/tail... It's been my go to pow board for years now and I have it in a split as well for touring...

Staying at Baldface is awesome, its super nice while laid back at the same time... The food is excellent as is the company, the trip I'm on is all guys who have been going for at least 10 years with a handful of us being day one clients ( I'm a day one person, this was my 16th year going ).. So we all go on the same trip and we have the whole lodge, all 4 cats. So it's a good time and we all know each other well and we are all high level riders/skiers so there are no Barneys slowing us down.. 

It's worth every bit of sacrifice through out the year to get there, and there is sacrifice, make no mistake about it. But I'm not one of those to wait to hopefully cross things of my bucket list when I'm older/retired, there's nothing guaranteeing me I'll make it there. So I make it happen here and in the now, and love it every year... 

( thankfully I also have an awesome wife who is a travel agent and she gets it )


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Another instructor at my club has invited me to join him on his annual pilgrimage to Baldface whenever someone in his group has had to cancel. He also says that it is a "bucket list" type of thing where you don't want to wait until you are too old.

You don't go with anyone from Toronto by chance, do you?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok so I watched it.

I'm jealous. Damn.

BTW... How do you find the Pilot compared to the Drive vs a board like the Khyber?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Ok so I watched it.
> 
> I'm jealous. Damn.
> 
> BTW... How do you find the Pilot compared to the Drive vs a board like the Khyber?


The Pilots are perfect for me.. I'm kinda a weirdo, I like mid stiff boots/bindings.. I don't want super soft but I really hate super stiff, seems to twitchy to me.. I guess you could say I like my set up to perform a little more skate/surf like using the natural articulation of my knees and ankles vs. being locked into some super stiff ski like set up.. No disrespect to people who like stiff boots/bindings, but they're not my jam....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

jeeeezus....

(drool)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> The Pilots are perfect for me.. I'm kinda a weirdo, I like mid stiff boots/bindings.. I don't want super soft but I really hate super stiff, seems to twitchy to me.. I guess you could say I like my set up to perform a little more skate/surf like using the natural articulation of my knees and ankles vs. being locked into some super stiff ski like set up.. No disrespect to people who like stiff boots/bindings, but they're not my jam....


Yeah i totally get what you mean.

I have Drives and love the response, but I prefer a bit more freedom for movement... like Ride Capo and Genesis. Love both of them; great response, but I dont feel restrained at all. I dont mind stiff, if I can move around well. Was considering Pilot but got Genesis X instead. Really like them, but I still find the Drive have more response.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

txb0115 said:


> The last day might have been the single best day I've had in 16 years of going there, some years for 2 trips.. It was magical..


The video says not available.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Another instructor at my club has invited me to join him on his annual pilgrimage to Baldface whenever someone in his group has had to cancel. He also says that it is a "bucket list" type of thing where you don't want to wait until you are too old.
> 
> You don't go with anyone from Toronto by chance, do you?



Exactly, if you think you are gonna rip it up when you are retired?

Haha get real, you'll have a fuckin' heart attack first run.

I talked ballistic from this forum & local riding buddy, into coming with me.

Not an easy task to do.

First the cost. I'm sure there are more expensive places to go?
But it ain't the cheapest either.

Having to convince him that not everything is retardedly steep & gnarly.
That was by far the hardest part, all the way up to the day we left he kept bringing it up.

Right beside every mental run, there's a easy one right beside it.

What I think hit home though.

I'm 40 & I know I'm not gonna be able to rip like I can now, in 10 or 15 years.
Ole dirty bastar-llistic he's gotta be pushing' 50.

I straight up told him.
This is it, you might not get another chance @ this.
if you do, sometime in the next ten years.
Is it really gonna be awesome @ 60?
Sure it won't suck. Haha how could it?
You seen it. Hahah

This is a now thing.
Like right fuckin' now.
You don't know it yet, but it'll change your life & how you see things


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Baldface, Biggie & Bomb the Bass. Beautiful.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Really seems worth it to go there. That's cool you're a day one customer. Must be interesting to see the place grow over the years. 
Priors have intrigued me for a while now, I've thought about getting an MFR.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

sidewall said:


> Really seems worth it to go there. That's cool you're a day one customer. Must be interesting to see the place grow over the years.
> Priors have intrigued me for a while now, I've thought about getting an MFR.


I have a MFR 162 as my daily driver... In fact also have it in a split as well ( BC ) 

Here's my quiver... 

MFR 162 - MFR Split 165 ( BC ) - Khyber 165 - Khyber 165 split - all with carbon/kevlar construction...


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some sweet looking boards man.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Your a sorry son of a bitch posting some shit like this. God dammit. Really I'm just jealous and want to go to bald face. I will get up there in one of the next two years.


Hit me up. It's on my list 

BTW: vid not available in your country... :dry: can't join the jelly crowd.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Jelly :surprise:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Hit me up. It's on my list
> 
> BTW: vid not available in your country... :dry: can't join the jelly crowd.


You can be jelly of the jelly crowd...


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

neni said:


> Hit me up. It's on my list
> 
> BTW: vid not available in your country... :dry: can't join the jelly crowd.


It's probably best you didn't see it. All that video did was make me cry and tantrum like a 2 year old. :angry1:

jk, but not really.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Well that looks like perfect mid steep, perfectly spaced trees, perfect conditions, perfect amount of snow, fucking perfect riding.

i've been trying to get a couple of my friends to do this for the last 5 years and the amount of excuses is staggering..

oddly money is not the issue, either is skill = nobody is travis rice but all of us have been riding for more than 10 years and 2 of us lived in CO for a few years = all advanced to say the least.

I sent them your video to see if they can get off their suburban asses and convince their wives to do this next year.---- wives are an issue as well as procrastination.

Perhaps you could post some footage of the dinners/lodge so I can send that to them as well to help my case....


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

awesome to the max.

to the op, how was last year? i have some friends that have been twice, first time was all time (normal) but last year was particularly bad snow conditions so i saw a lot of drinking games and costume skiiing/riding. 
even at bf ullr can be pissed


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I was going to go to Canada this year, but then my %^&%$##!*&^% house decided to fall apart on me. :RantExplode:


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

RickB said:


> awesome to the max.
> 
> to the op, how was last year? i have some friends that have been twice, first time was all time (normal) but last year was particularly bad snow conditions so i saw a lot of drinking games and costume skiiing/riding.
> even at bf ullr can be pissed


Last year was the worst year i've had in 16 years of going there.. But even with that being the truth, it was still better than resort riding and we were still riding pow, it was just settled old pow... and yes there was drinking games and a disco night and costume riding, but my crew does that every year, no matter the conditions... Maybe your friends were on my trip? We have openings from time to time and some newbs sneak in here and there if they know people on our trip..


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah they mighta been, chris and sharon. both tall, she's kinda pretty brunette


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

RickB said:


> yeah they mighta been, chris and sharon. both tall, she's kinda pretty brunette


Are they from Montana?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

This was the costume party last year and "boat race" drinking game... 




















I'm always the ringer, I can down a beer in a two gulps, for real... :wink:


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

yup they live/work here in bozeman/bigsky. #smallworld


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Such an awesome thread.

Popped my cat cherry this season at Big Red Cats with conditions that look similar to your vid. Didn't take us long to book another trip for March. Timmytard totally nailed the incredible vibe of the cat ride back up after a run - massive grins and laughs all around for sure.

But Baldface just looks next level between the terrain and the after riding lodge scene going on there. Might have to take the plunge some time soon.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going to start a gofundme page like that kid wanting to go to Japan so I can get up there haha jk, I'm an adult...

Actually, I think I have a high enough credit limit I can swing it lol

Robyn Van Gyn on instagram joked she would be my tour guide if I came during Christmas and I swear I almost dropped everything and went whether she meant it or not!!! Instead I'm here jealous like everyone of this guy who did go :dry:


----------



## bghozali (Feb 9, 2016)

What's the pricing for the 8 person group cat?

When I check their site: Book Now | Baldface I can see the rates for the stay, but every single Group Cat rate says either sold out or not available. I'm just curious as to how much additional the group cat is on top of the accommodation pricing.

Looks like an insane trip, jealous for sure!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bghozali said:


> What's the pricing for the 8 person group cat?
> 
> When I check their site: Book Now | Baldface I can see the rates for the stay, but every single Group Cat rate says either sold out or not available. I'm just curious as to how much additional the group cat is on top of the accommodation pricing.
> 
> Looks like an insane trip, jealous for sure!


I think it's pretty booked solid fo the next couple years?
The people in the know, don't fuck around.

It's a revolving door of superstars. If you can make it up there, there's prolly a 95% chance you get tossed in a cat, with living legends.

Someone in one of my facebook groups just posted this


Well, BALDFACE first day was pretty sick. Nothing like having Terje, Jamie, Iguchi and Müller here as well. Salute to all the DMQ. Oh yeah. Had the 96 Custom out the first day as well. 'Twas sickness

You might not even know who any of the dudes are, they look like everyday normal people.

Until you see someone bust out somethin' you didn't was humanly possible..
It's the smoothest easiest riding ever.
When there's no tracks to cross pretty much ever.
You instanty become a way better snowboarder.
It's litterally impossible to not ride the best you ever have.

Fuck i love powder haha my eyes are all welled up.


TT


----------



## bghozali (Feb 9, 2016)

So if the 8 Person Group Cat is unavailable, how do you get access to all the terrain? Hike? 

Just curious. Seriously contemplating doing this in the next several years and I just wanted advance info so I can plan.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

bghozali said:


> So if the 8 Person Group Cat is unavailable, how do you get access to all the terrain? Hike?
> 
> Just curious. Seriously contemplating doing this in the next several years and I just wanted advance info so I can plan.


The price includes your cat rides, so the price you see on the booking page includes everything.. meals, lodging and cat rides...

The 8 person cat is for private groups or "high rollers" and media groups and is about 45-50k


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I think it's pretty booked solid fo the next couple years?
> The people in the know, don't fuck around.
> 
> It's a revolving door of superstars. If you can make it up there, there's prolly a 95% chance you get tossed in a cat, with living legends.
> ...




On a side note Terje, Jamie Lynn & the Guch have been riding together for 30 years. If Craig was still alive, you know he'd be there too.


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

txb0115 said:


> MFR 162 - MFR Split 165 ( BC ) - Khyber 165 - Khyber 165 split - all with carbon/kevlar construction...


Finally got a chance to give my Khyber 160 Carbon/Kevlar a real test at Kicking Horse last week, to this past Sunday. It is a retardedly good board. So far my favorite traditional shaped board I've ever been on.

Rode the Virus day one, brought out the Khyber day two, and stayed on it the rest of the trip. First board in three years that's really impressed me.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Finally got a chance to give my Khyber 160 Carbon/Kevlar a real test at Kicking Horse last week, to this past Sunday. It is a retardedly good board. So far my favorite traditional shaped board I've ever been on.
> 
> Rode the Virus day one, brought out the Khyber day two, and stayed on it the rest of the trip. First board in three years that's really impressed me.


I'm glad you like it! Prior really does know what they are doing and make some great decks, and it's nice to support a small rider owned brand as well...

Did you get your board last fall when I posted the sale they had?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

txb0115 said:


> Did you get your board last fall when I posted the sale they had?


Yeah, build quality on this thing is fantastic. I bought it during the Thanksgiving weekend sale for $300 off, better than my pro-deal!!! :surprise:


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

txb0115 said:


> It's worth every bit of sacrifice through out the year to get there, and there is sacrifice, make no mistake about it. But I'm not one of those to wait to hopefully cross things of my bucket list when I'm older/retired, there's nothing guaranteeing me I'll make it there. So I make it happen here and in the now, and love it every year...


Baldface is literally in the top 3 of things I want to do before I die.

The cash is steep (and it's worth every penny) but that's not what's holding me back. I need to be get my skills (and fitness) up first. I'm still somewhat n00bish and I'm definitely not getting any younger.

Experiences over things, all day every day. Nothing is promised. Do it all now. I know too many folks just dropping dead out here off of random shit.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> Baldface is literally in the top 3 of things I want to do before I die.
> 
> The cash is steep (and it's worth every penny) but that's not what's holding me back. I need to be get my skills (and fitness) up first. I'm still somewhat n00bish and I'm definitely not getting any younger.
> 
> Experiences over things, all day every day. Nothing is promised. Do it all now. I know too many folks just dropping dead out here off of random shit.


Nope, that's where your wrong.
You don't need to be awesome, you don't need to be in shape.

Really you don't, and skills wise, riding untouched lines is about as easy as it gets.

For real, it'll take you all of 5 minutes to get that down.
Walk into the board room, pick a nice 100% powder board.
You won't have trouble riding the pow there.

Not with the right tools, hahaha and holy fuck, do they ever have the right tools.

Just go, you are exactly right, you could kick the bucket tomorrow.

That's pretty much how I talked ballistic from this forum to come with me.

You ain't getting any younger.


TT


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Nope, that's where your wrong.
> You don't need to be awesome, you don't need to be in shape.


Their website makes note of both, warning that you should be on top of your shit or else you'll get left behind in the cat while everyone else shreds.

Maybe that's a warning to folks who have REALLY let themselves go? Or the types who have a lot of money to burn so they try doing stuff they definitely have no business doing just because they can afford it?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> Their website makes note of both, warning that you should be on top of your shit or else you'll get left behind in the cat while everyone else shreds.
> 
> Maybe that's a warning to folks who have REALLY let themselves go? Or the types who have a lot of money to burn so they try doing stuff they definitely have no business doing just because they can afford it?


That's exactly it.
That message is for retards & fat obese Americans. Hahaha.

Have you seen some of the videos?
Not the crazy ones, just the normal ones of dudes ripping through the trees that are spaced out super wide?

Trust me, it's easy as pie.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Have you seen some of the videos?
> Not the crazy ones, just the normal ones of dudes ripping through the trees that are spaced out super wide?
> Trust me, it's easy as pie.


I've spent way too much time watching videos.

Don't psych me up though. Only two seasons into my addiction and I went to the Andes for my 40th birthday. Least skilled person on the trip and pushed my limits hard doing some BC but the guides and guests gassed me up saying I was doing great for my level of experience.

Despite severe lack of snow this past year, improved a lot in my third season. Budget can support one big trip this winter away from the mid-Atlantic ice coast. Got homies offering couch surf hookup (to save $$$) in Tahoe, Washington, BC and Montana buuuuuuut... Baldface still has some open slots in March and April...

I shouldn't even be considering this.


----------



## Scrappy (May 8, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread, I just booked with my brother this week for December 18th-21st 2017! Beyond excited and it is so easy to see why this is a fantasy place for many.

We felt very much the same way a lot of you do, that we have a prime opportunity being able bodied, unmarried, and financially able to do it, so just decided to throw down and make it happen. Before we look back and say, why the hell didn't we?

It would be great to hear any more stories/tips on this place.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's a video recap of this years trip...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

A couple of shorter clips for those with smaller attention spans


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

txb0115 said:


> Here's a video recap of this years trip...


Crazy stuff. Just endless powder. Is there a seperate section where you can hit like pillows/natural features to jump off of and stuff? Cos all the edits I've seen of pros have them sending off all kinds of hits.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome videos @txb0115, those looked amazing. And know for a dumb question, what do they do when the visibility is low to keep everyone together? I mean, on bluebird days you could ride 50+yards away and still see everyone, but when you can't see 10 feet, they must have some sort of safety protocol so that they don't lose anyone or is it that you don't get to ride those days?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Crazy stuff. Just endless powder. Is there a seperate section where you can hit like pillows/natural features to jump off of and stuff? Cos all the edits I've seen of pros have them sending off all kinds of hits.


Yes, there are runs like that, the one you've seen in the vids is called Pachinko, I've hit it many times over the years, it's super fun and the pillows are one of the best damn times you'll have on a snowboard..

BUT, getting to cliffs and drops is mostly a luck of the draw situation, with exception for 2 or 3 runs a trip...

On day 3 the guides will usually take you to a run or two with some cliffs and point them out, but usually not before then, they like to gauge your ability for at least one day before they do stuff like that..

Then there is just the fact that it is backcountry and the runs you do are subject to a lot of things, like AVY danger, what zone of the area you're in that day, visibility, group dynamics, etc, etc...

You can't just tell the guide to take you to cliffs, it doesnt work like that at any cat/heli op, unless you have a private Media cat/bird, and even then the guides still may shut you down due to lots of variables..

The last reason you don't see it is frankly they don't want people getting hurt. You really are quite a ways out ( like 2 hours on a snowcat or sled ) from any real medical help with exception of dire emergency...

I don't hit many cliffs anymore because I'm in my mid 40's and am already running on 3 cadaver ligaments in my knee...

Almost every single time I've been there ( and I've been going for 17 years ) someone blows their knee out...

I've seen people do it on day one, someone sends something they really shouldn't be, then gets hurt and ends up wasting a $4k trip for one 25ft huck, they sit in the lodge for then next 3 days and get to hear about all the pow we slashed every night over beers.

To me it's just not worth it anymore...

When the conditions are right ( like 12" new and I 100% know the landing ), I'll still send a cliff here and there, but everything just doesn't line up that often anymore for me


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

txb0115 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy stuff. Just endless powder. Is there a seperate section where you can hit like pillows/natural features to jump off of and stuff? Cos all the edits I've seen of pros have them sending off all kinds of hits.
> ...


Ahh true makes a lot of sense. Looks like an amazing time regardless.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

First time back to the forum and the first thing I see is Baldface and the first thing I read is wonderful, almost poetic scripture from Timmytard. Good to be back.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

txb0115 said:


> A couple of shorter clips for those with smaller attention spans
> 
> ...


Any fan of Ween is ok in my book.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

This is finally an attainable dream for me. 

Can I just go by myself, or do you need a group? I looked at their website, and was unsure. 

I ask because I don't know anyone that would go with me other than a few people on here. This is something I've always wanted to do, and I'm definitely not getting any younger. 

Also, OP, in your experience what's the best time to go? February?


----------

